# Does anyone think Michigan shooting tragedy related to



## UbeBer (Feb 17, 2016)

stress and pressure from Uber?


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

UbeBer said:


> stress and pressure from Uber?


Rate cuts rate cuts rate cuts.


----------



## UbeBer (Feb 17, 2016)

"PING, PING, PING", if you don't accept 4 requests at anytime you will be suspended for 4 minutes.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

UbeBer said:


> stress and pressure from Uber?


Maybe. Rumors have been flying. He was a pretty new driver. It has been reported he had received complaints prior to that night. Obviously he got one around 4:30.


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

No, Uber was apparently a part-time gig for the driver, news stories I've read mentioned he was an insurance agent for Progressive, of all things. But calling him *"Uber driver"* makes for a sexier news story and has longer legs, right?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Thatendedbadly said:


> No, Uber was apparently a part-time gig for the driver, news stories I've read mentioned he was an insurance agent for Progressive, of all things. But calling him *"Uber driver"* makes for a sexier news story and has longer legs, right?


He was running Uber calls between the shootings. He wasn't exactly signing his victims up for life insurance before he targeted them.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UbeBer said:


> stress and pressure from Uber?


Sure its possible, but right now, its nothing more than pure 100% speculation why he did it, until facts show up and prove it, or he or his lawyer makes a statement saying why he did it



Huberis said:


> He was running Uber calls between the shootings. He wasn't exactly signing his victims up for life insurance before he targeted them.


maybe true, however you have NO proof that the app was on while he was actually shooting people. Which means he very well may have been shooting people during his own off the clock personal time,which, no job or law enforcement, or a background check, can prevent him from doing!

Just like if he worked for McDonalds for an hour, (clocked out) left work, shot some people during his hour lunch break, then came back to work (clocked in), exactly what does McDonalds have to do with him being able to freely do what he wants off the clock AND away from McDonalds premises for that hour? Lets face it, people hate Uber, so they would link every crime in the world against Uber if they wanted to


----------



## UbeBer (Feb 17, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> Sure its possible, but right now, its nothing more than pure 100% speculation why he did it, until facts show up and prove it, or he or his lawyer makes a statement saying why he did it
> 
> maybe true, however you have NO proof that the app was on while he was actually shooting people. Which means he very well may have been shooting people during his own off the clock personal time,which, no job or law enforcement, or a background check, can prevent him from doing!
> 
> Just like if he worked for McDonalds for an hour, (clocked out) left work, shot some people during his hour lunch break, then came back to work (clocked in), exactly what does McDonalds have to do with him being able to freely do what he wants off the clock AND away from McDonalds premises for that hour? Lets face it, people hate Uber, so they would link every crime in the world against Uber if they wanted to


Sounds like you did not have experience as a Uber driver and you did not read comments in Complaints and Quit forum. You don't understand the stress and pressured applied by Uber, and in the meantime sustained by Uber driver. He was a clean record man, collapsed under the pressure of Uber, turned into a rampaged shooter. It is totally different from the people who work for McDonalds. 
I have a friend who had a clean driving history for 15 years, caused an accident as a Uber driver. Why? Because he drove in a hustle under the "ping push ping push ping ping" from Uber.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Just like if he worked for McDonalds for an hour, (clocked out) left work, shot some people during his hour lunch break, then came back to work (clocked in),


Not quite the same no. First of all, I am simply raising questions. Do I know if the app was on when he did the shooting Bart? No I do not know if that was so. It is a completely reasonable question, because it would bring up certain issues of liability with respect to Uber's insurance. I ahve never said Uber and James River would in fact be at all liable for the shooting if the app was on, but come on, it clearly is a new kind of concern and it will be considered by others.



Bart McCoy said:


> Lets face it, people hate Uber, so they would link every crime in the world against Uber if they wanted to


This is not my concern and something which the actual legal process would sort out very quickly. I personally don't see my comments on those terms of playing the blame game, they are simply thoughts to consider and investigate. If the guy was randomly shooting people throughout the town, how was he being randomly distributed Bart? It is a completely reasonable question. Was it or was it not the Uber work placing him in various neighborhoods?

Finally, I have, I thought anyway made it clear, regardless of Uber's liability in the killings (that isn't really a huge concern for me right now, the facts aren't out), clearly this incident indicates Uber does in fact need to pay more meaningful attention to their operations. Uber's efforts to manage by remote control for lack of a better term is a problem. Forget about the shootings if you can. I have clearly stated earlier, there were reports of poor behavior which was so over the top (the fiance's ride) as to be rather violent driving.

I need to go grab coffee with a buddy......... You seem to have a hang up that this killing is going to create a witch hunt. Uber's managerial practice needs to be seriously reviewed and amended. After the traffic incident alone, he should have been removed from the road and talked to simply concern over that very incident. I have stated that previous. I have no idea if Uber could have prevented the shootings which happened later, but clearly, by way of their structure and lack of involvement, they did very much mis what little opportunity they had for intervention and that is real, it is important.

MArt, I feel you have some sort of chip on your shoulder with respect to my comments in that you must see them as playing the blame game. I am simply asking reasonable questions which should be asked. Uber has put itself in the situation it is in, they have only ever sidestepped meaningful scrutiny, that time needs to end.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Maybe he bought or leased a vehicle to Uber in based on Uber's misrepresented potential earnings . 

Then when Uber cut rates, he became stressed because he could no longer afford car payments and that pushed him to the point of rampage (of course ideally he was on the app at the time of the shootings) and even more ideally he would have some flaw in his background that should have disqualified him from Ubering 

In theory THAT would work be a good defense for him and would be good for us as drivers and may serve as a basis for a nation wide class action suit....Wow the possibilities!

Oh....Mr Defense attorney and / or class action attorney....I'll take 10% please for the idea! ;-)

Andy


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UbeBer said:


> Sounds like you did not have experience as a Uber driver and you did not read comments in Complaints and Quit forum..


Um, ive been driving for Uber over a year, and have experienced 2 rates cuts. I don't need to read no dag on forum to know about problems with Uber, smh. Without even reading that forum, I know the main problem people have with uber is low rates,although there are many other issues. Point is if you don't like Uber(I know, we've heard this many times but) you can quit at any moment. Uber does not force you to work for low rates them or deal with their horrible company. It's a weak excuse to blame a company for your poor choice of action (killing 6 people)



Huberis said:


> Not quite the same no. First of all, I am simply raising questions. Do I know if the app was on when he did the shooting Bart? No I do not know if that was so. It is a completely reasonable question, because it would bring up certain issues of liability with respect to Uber's insurance. I ahve never said Uber and James River would in fact be at all liable for the shooting if the app was on, but come on, it clearly is a new kind of concern and it will be considered by others.
> 
> This is not my concern and something which the  actual legal process would sort out very quickly. I personally don't see my comments on those terms of playing the blame game, they are simply thoughts to consider and investigate. If the guy was randomly shooting people throughout the town, how was he being randomly distributed Bart? It is a completely reasonable question. Was it or was it not the Uber work placing him in various neighborhoods?
> 
> ...


>>>>>>>>>>>>>> It is a completely reasonable question, because it would bring up certain issues of liability with respect to Uber's insurance.
sure it is, but until we know for sure as a fact, nothing but pure specualate. My "defense" of Uber is currently based on FACTS (or lack thereof really)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Was it or was it not the Uber work placing him in various neighborhoods? 
If a crazy person wants to kill people, do you REALLY think he needs an Uber app to find RANDOM people????????????????????????????? All you're saying is if he did use the app to place him in areas to kill people then only certain people near where the app took him died, if he didn't, it would just be another set of random people elsewhere that he killed. Either he kills 6 people using the app, or he kills 6 people without it. People only see Uber, I see that he killed 6 people...... I don't see what the difference is how he found those people, either way, he was going to kill people!!

>>>>>>>>>>Uber's managerial practice needs to be seriously reviewed and amended. After the traffic incident alone,
Um, for the 18th time, I agree. I have never debated against that. The whole scenario with him driving wild and sideswiping with a pax in the car, is an incident I never ever on this forum defended Uber about. Again, you're mixing 2 different things in your point: My only defense of Uber is in the shooting incident. Where I feel there was absolutely nothing Uber could do or even be responsible for because he used his own car on his own time and didn't have any pax in car.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>I feel you have some sort of chip on your shoulder
NO, none. For what? I don't have any stock in Uber, I have no dog in the fight. This is just basic discussion for me. Nothing more, nothing less



Uber 1 said:


> Maybe he bought or leased a vehicle to Uber in based on Uber's misrepresented potential earnings .
> 
> Then when Uber cut rates, he became stressed because he could no longer afford car payments and that pushed him to the point of rampage (of course ideally he was on the app at the time of the shootings) and even more ideally he would have some flaw in his background that should have disqualified him from Ubering


Well of course thats pure speculation,but.... lets say he ran with this story, for what? The only purpose would be to harm Uber's image, but its not going to save him in any way. He'll get the max penalty allowed by law in that state im sure. 6 people dead? he's done


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Um, ive been driving for Uber over a year, and have experienced 2 rates cuts. I don't need to read no dag on forum to know about problems with Uber, smh. Without even reading that forum, I know the main problem people have with uber is low rates,although there are many other issues. Point is if you don't like Uber(I know, we've heard this many times but) you can quit at any moment. Uber does not force you to work for low rates them or deal with their horrible company. It's a weak excuse to blame a company for your poor choice of action (killing 6 people)
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>> It is a completely reasonable question, because it would bring up certain issues of liability with respect to Uber's insurance.
> sure it is, but until we know for sure as a fact, nothing but pure specualate. My "defense" of Uber is currently based on FACTS (or lack thereof really)
> ...


True, BUT :

1) "Affluenza" got some kid a break maybe financial "stress" can get him a break (I think I read somewhere finances is one of the main reasons for divorce and finances are a big problem for most people who have problems).

2) If he'd gonna go down anyways, maybe he can at least say things that would help us drivers out and expose the horrors of Uber(ing).....

Make the best out of a bad situation as it were (ans also maybe still help himself).

Maybe we can make a drivers fund to help pay for an attorney for him to address those points and make a national issue of it?....

THAT would be a benefit to ALL Uber drivers AND help "hurt" Uber at the same time ..... from the feel that I get from a lot of drivers here (on this forum) THAT is what they want to do anyways and this may be a good opportunity to do so.

Andy


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Uber 1 said:


> True, BUT :
> 
> 1) "Affluenza" got some kid a break maybe financial "stress" can get him a break (I think I read somewhere finances is one of the main reasons for divorce and finances are a big problem for most people who have problems).
> 
> ...


I always thought if people got money together and got a superb anti-uber loggist or a simple anti-uber lawyer on his side to simply have that man say he did it all because of Uber, that would be more than valuable than all of the strikes people have tried to do. Depending on what this killer may eventually as why he did it, could seriously hit Uber in the pockets (rather what he says is true or false....)


----------



## UbeBer (Feb 17, 2016)

Point is if you don't like Uber(I know, we've heard this many times but) you can quit at any moment. Uber does not force you to work for low rates them or deal with their horrible company. It's a weak excuse to blame a company for your poor choice of action (killing 6 people)


The point is 99% Uber drivers do not have a second job to choose. Working as a Uber driver is the only job they can do to raise their family. Uber people come to here to share their experience and to tell the fact, nobody hates Uber.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

UbeBer said:


> stress and pressure from Uber?


No


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UbeBer said:


> Sounds like you did not have experience as a Uber driver and you did not read comments in Complaints and Quit forum. You don't understand the stress and pressured applied by Uber, and in the meantime sustained by Uber driver. He was a clean record man, collapsed under the pressure of Uber, turned into a rampaged shooter. It is totally different from the people who work for McDonalds.
> I have a friend who had a clean driving history for 15 years, caused an accident as a Uber driver. Why? Because he drove in a hustle under the "ping push ping push ping ping" from Uber.


So we're suppose to blame Jack Daniels Distillery for every DUI death. We as a society have come to the conclusion that it's always someone else's fault. I think "the devil made me do it". Can't see that having a chance in hell of holding up in court. P.S. Stress and pressure doesn't come from Uber, they come from life.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> So we're suppose to blame Jack Daniels Distillery for every DUI death. We as a society have come to the conclusion that it's always someone else's fault. I think "the devil made me do it". Can't see that having a chance in hell of holding up in court. P.S. Stress and pressure doesn't come from Uber, they come from life.


And the stress


Uber 1 said:


> True, BUT :
> 
> 1) "Affluenza" got some kid a break maybe financial "stress" can get him a break (I think I read somewhere finances is one of the main reasons for divorce and finances are a big problem for most people who have problems).
> 
> ...


There are no "horrors" of "ubering" that aren't created in one's own mind. Also, using uber as a verb is [email protected]^[email protected]


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Yep I think that the text messages, and emails sent someone who was already headed in a bad direction on a faster path to their actions. Uber is 100% responsible for helping him into his psychotic episode of death and killing.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

El Janitor said:


> Yep I think that the text messages, and emails sent someone who was already headed in a bad direction on a faster path to their actions.* Uber is 100% responsible* for helping him into his psychotic episode of death and killing.


So him not being happy at his insurance job couldnt even play 1% of a role huh? smh
And you say "I think", which is pure speculation, but then type "Uber is 100% responsible", all I can do is smh


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> So him not being happy at his insurance job couldnt even play 1% of a role huh? smh
> And you say "I think", which is pure speculation, but then type "Uber is 100% responsible", all I can do is smh


I'm no mental health professional, but I'd say when someones at a tipping point, and your phone tells you were going to deactivate you, and you're driving for Uber to make money because you're probably in crazy debt. Then you think how am I going to.....................and then ( whatever he was thinking when he snapped and decided to go on his killing spree) I'm saving all my texts and emails from Uber, just in case. ( You know for my lawyers if I need to wake them up  for some reason.)


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

El Janitor said:


> I'm no mental health professional, but I'd say when someones at a tipping point, and your phone tells you were going to deactivate you, and you're driving for Uber to make money because you're probably in crazy debt. Then you think how am I going to.....................and then ( whatever he was thinking when he snapped and decided to go on his killing spree) I'm saving all my texts and emails from Uber, just in case. ( You know for my lawyers if I need to wake them up  for some reason.)


He had only been driving for 2-3 weeks (Activated Jan 25th 2016). A current rating of 4.73, where are you getting this alleged facts that Uber was sending him a bunch of texts saying he was going to be deactivated? Deactivated for what?


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> He had only been driving for 2-3 weeks (Activated Jan 25th 2016). A current rating of 4.73, where are you getting this alleged facts that Uber was sending him a bunch of texts saying he was going to be deactivated? Deactivated for what?


I drove for Uber my first week. I could't drive for 5 days afterwards. Then I get a text when my rating went from a pefect 5 stars to 4.75 from Uber computer also telling me," My Account is in danger of deactivation for low ratings, and if I don't step it up a notch, I may be deactivated."

So I'm sitting on my couch on painkillers and I have my own worries at this point, about feeding my family, and other issues in my life, and I think about a question a family member just asked me about this." Did you hear about the Uber Driver who got a text, and went on a shooting spree? I wonder what, was the text? I wonder what it said? I wonder what pushed them over the edge? I don't know if Uber is safe to take after reading this article." BTW this person is a well respected mental health professional who was asking me these questions. Seems Uber saftey and the mental health of its drivers is an interesting topic buzzing around this powerful and influential psychological organization they belong too.....

So I thought to myself that day," I'm glad I know its a computer sending me these texts from a company that is not looking so well in the public spotlight right now with all these problems making less then encouraging headlines lately."

So screw it I've worked for other places and watched them go under, this wouldn't be the first company I've watched burn itself to the ground while I worked for them, and it might not be the last either 

When I was managing others I found that praise was better then scorn. It's way more productive. However there are always some employees who actually like strongarm Satan tactics like Uber is using to motivate everyone.


----------

